# admiral monthly payment cost ?



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

hi

got a quote from them and its for the year im just wanting to ask how much will be added to pay it monthly ?

thanks.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Ask them then, I'm sure they would be happy to assist with your query.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

ST3V3O said:


> hi
> 
> got a quote from them and its for the year im just wanting to ask how much will be added to pay it monthly ?
> 
> thanks.


£600

:thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

How longs a piece of string...

But, i'm with admiral and pay mine monthly. The quote i got to pay in full was around £120 less than it worked out to pay it monthly. (yes i'm only 19 with 2 NCB) Which if you are any good at maths works out to be around £10 per month.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Zetec-al said:


> How longs a piece of string...


I can answer this one...

It's twice as long as half its length


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

t1mmy said:


> I can answer this one...
> 
> It's twice as long as half its length


What if it has knots in it?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

ST3V3O said:


> hi
> 
> got a quote from them and its for the year im just wanting to ask how much will be added to pay it monthly ?
> 
> thanks.


As mentioned ask them.

I'm with Admiral again this year and my premium was around £1000, I always pay in full but noticed the pay monthly price went up to around £2200.


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

Kerr said:


> What if it has knots in it?


Are they symmetrical knots?


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

If you got your quote online you WILL (ie used to) have to get a monthly price out of their call centre which also meant you lost your online discount too.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

not getting a online discount so that good 

how meny months do i have to pay upfront or will it just be a month at the start of the policy ?


----------



## ShiningScotsman (Jun 20, 2012)

ST3V3O said:


> not getting a online discount so that good
> 
> how meny months do i have to pay upfront or will it just be a month at the start of the policy ?


I believe Admirals charge for monthly payments is around 8.5% of whatever the premium quoted is.

Admiral dont ask for any large upfront payments, it tends to be the equivelant of a monthly instalment upfront.

Not an advocate or promoter of Admiral here, just have been insured by them in the past and again recently on a second car.


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

im gonna call them and ask them what it will be per month to see if i can afford it or not


----------



## mercboy (Jan 31, 2008)

my sisters insurance was £3200 if paid monthly or £1550 one payment,madness ive stuck it on a 12 month interest free card!!


----------



## ST3V3O (Mar 5, 2009)

ive found a good price but i wanna ask car i pay the deposit for the insurance off someone elses card ?


----------



## t1mmy (Dec 9, 2006)

As said before, the insurer will have all the answers if you call them.


----------



## Joshh (Oct 5, 2011)

Yes you can mate


----------

